# Auratus sexing



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

These two super blues are over 14 months. they look to be the same sex to me but which one??


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

My guess would be both female or well fed male, female.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I lean towards both male. My method of sexing tincs works on these too. Place 1 unknown sex frog in with a known female and she will court it if is a male. If you try this method post the results, Bill


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't know if this will help, but, here are some pics of some Super Blues I had that turned out to be a pair. The larger one is the female.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

Thanks guys!! i really dont pay much attention to these frogs as they hide alot. I will mist heavily for a week or so and see if i see calling. Frogface yours look alot bigger than mine.


----------

